

Have Facebook? You Can Now Check In to the Future With Forecast - suckaplease
http://mashable.com/2012/02/28/foresquare/

======
guylhem
Quite interesting - more than foursquare maybe. I don't really care where
people are right now - unless they have just arrived and I can still join
them. In any case, that's a short window of opportunity.

However knowing where they plan to go means it'll be easier to plan in advance
and join them.

Facebook and the calendar / groupware software already made that possible, but
not so easy. Hopefully forecast will fix that.

No API however.

~~~
edash
I agree. Whenever I defend Foursquare to non-users, I use the "friends
sometimes come meet me" explanation.

Forecast solves this in a more practical way by providing my friends advanced
notice. If I had to choose between the two - I'd much rather keep Forecast.

------
politician
Next: status updates from the future, then calendar sharing.

